

Ask HN: Creating your founding team? - martinshen

We're a two man shop, UpOut, trying to raise a seed round (around $250k to $300k) within the next month or two. Therefore, it's time to put together our founding team. We want to bring on an extra 1 or 2 developers and 1 designer and give some money and equity.<p>Anyone have experience with getting employee 1, 2 and 3?
======
rush-tea
Nice website. Original idea. Hope it works out.

can you elaborate on your question? is it something like where and how to
recruit? what equity and money you want to give? It's not very clear on what
you ask.

